# Hey all!



## Wolfsong (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi and Happy New Year to all in advance! I joined the forum a while back as I've always been a wild camping type and have started going down to boat races over the last couple of years in Cornwall, somehow stumbled across the map and forum. I ended just going to a campsite near Fowey on that occasion, and had a great weekend camping wise though the racing was pretty abysmal.

Anyhow so up till now it's always been me and my motorbike "Bella" out on three season trips through the UK and Europe. But having pretty much given up on a shitty career I'm planning on leaving the city life soon and retraining as a carpenter. I need to be able to move around a lot so it looks like upping sticks and moving out of my flat and into (once slightly prepared) an old st johns ambulance that I've got my eye on. I'll then be free to head down to Devon to my mum's place to finish up the refurb. When that's done I've got myself a mobile pad to find boats and properties to work on and get some experience.

So, yeah, your typical thirties crisis all rolled up in a bus! As plans evolve I can put that in relevant forums and I'd welcome your advice, particularly on choice of vehicle etc. I'm not looking for anything too big like a ready made motorhome as I'll be a fairly young driver still, but I need to be able to drive a big old cruiser motorcycle in the back and strap it down ready to hit the road again, which is why these ambulances with the foldout ramp are perfect. Aaaand I somehow need to add a tow hitch for a small dinghy but the less said about that right now the better! If anyone's got feedback on the engine and chassis of a Renault Master 2.5 120HP I'd welcome a message.

Cheers!


----------



## bluebullet47 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello and Happy new year to you


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 29, 2019)

Hiya Wolfsong welcome to the forum. Had a 2.523rd mk1 Renault Master ambulance that was stood for 2 yrs before I sold it to a guy who just climbed in & drove it from my place near Pontefract straight down to Ramsgate! He then sold it to a guy who drove it from there up to & all round north of Scotland ! So I reckon the 2.5 Renault lump is not a bad thing!....
Don't forget we like piccies on here of your progress matey...


----------



## Makzine (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello and welcome from Kent, driving a 2.8 Renault master although not an ambulance, pre 02 they should be free of the dreaded flybywire.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello and welcome and a Happy New Year


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim,love engines without the electrikery crap,bring back the starting handle.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi welcome  along and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 1, 2020)

hi and welcome along


----------



## The laird (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Forresbroons (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Jan 17, 2020)

Welcome and enjoy


----------

